# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتب في شرح موطأ الامام مالك

## أبووليد وليد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
من يشاركنا في هذا العمل ، وهو جمع أكبر عدد ممكن من الكتب في شرح موطأ الامام مالك القديمة والحديثة حتى نستفيد منها نحن وطلبة العلم .
يمكن أن يضع الاخوة الكتب على هذه الصفحة .
فيه بعض شروح الموطأ صوتية اذا استطاع الاخوة افراغها ووضعها على هذه الصفحة.
مثال ذالك شرح الشيخ عطية سالم رحمه الله ، كذلك شرح الشيخ الخضير.
نرجو منكم أن لا تتأخروا عن فعل الخير و عن خدمة العلم وأهله ة والله لايضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله وبركاته

هذه بعض الكتب في شرح الموطأ :

1- شرح الزرقاني و شرح نفيس جدا و موجود إلكترونيا في موقع اسلام ويب
2- الاستذكار و التمهيد لإبن عبد البر غني عن التعريف و موجود في نفس الموقع
3- المنتقى شرح الموطأ للباجي
4- القبس في شرح الموطأ لـ أبي بكر بن العربي 
5- تنوير الحوالك للسيوطي 
6- شرح الدهلوي للموطأ 

بالنسبة للتسجيلات 
شرح الموطأ لعبد الكريم الخضير موجود على موقع طريق الإسلام

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

و كذلك المهيأ في كشف اسرار الموطأ للكماخي و هو شرح على موطأ محمد بن الحسن صاحب أبي حنيفة

----------


## محماس بن داود

تفضل أخي الكريم


الموطّأ، للإمام مالك بن أنس رحمه الله


رواياته، شروحه وطبعاته


من موقع "خزانة تراث السادة المالكية" [http://malikiaa.blogspot.com/]


ترجمة الإمام مالك:
قال (الذهبي): شيخ الاسلام، حجة الامة، إمام دار الهجرة. وترجمة الإمام العلم أفردها بالتأليف عدة من العلماء يأتي ذكرهم في التعليق على الكتاب (رقم321 ), و(لمحمود نادي عبيدات) رسالة دكتوراه 1392هـ باسم: (مالك بن انس وأثره في الحديث), بإشراف (السيد محمد الحكيم)
- مصادر ترجمته: (سير أعلام النبلاء)(8/48), و(تذكرة الحفاظ)(1/207), و(حلية الأولياء)(6/313), و(شذرات الذهب)(1/289) 
أشهر روايات (الموطأ) : 

وللموطأ عن مؤلفه فيها روايات كثيرة، أشهرها، وأحسنها :
أ- (رواية) (يحيى بن يحيى بن كثير الليثي الأندلسي) وإذا أطلق في هذه الاعتصار ((موطأ مالك)) فإنما ينصرف لها. سمع منه (الموطأ) قيل: بقي عليه منه كتاب أو كتابان فسمع ذلك من (زياد بن عبد الرحمن شبطون) عن (مالك) فيما ذكره (أبو محمد هبة الله بن أحمد بن الأكفاني) في كتابه ( تسمية رواة الموطأ عن مالك) وذكر غيره أن (يحيى الليثي) شك في أبواب من كتاب الاعتكاف, وهي باب خروج المعتكف إلى العيد وباب قضاء الاعتكاف وباب النكاح في الاعتكاف هل سمع ذلك من (مالك) أم لا ؟ فأخذه عن (زياد بن عبد الرحمن شبطون) عن (مالك) .اهـ
وقال : (ابن ناصر الدين) في (اتحاف السالك)(ص138): أخذ عليه في روايته (الموطأ) وحديث (الليث) أوهام نقلت وكلم فيها فلم يغير ما في كتابه, وتبعه الرواة عنه, وأما (ابن وضاح) فإنه أصلحها ورواها عنه الناس.اهـ
- و(لمحمد بن وضاح القرطبي) المتوفى سنة 287 هـ كتاب (أغاليط يحيى بن يحيى في الموطأ), ذكره (عياض) في (مشارق الأنوار)(ص4)
- وكذا (لمحمد بن إسماعيل بن خلفون الأزدي الأونبي) المتوفى سنة 656 هـ كتاب: (أغاليط يحيى بن يحيى في الموطأ), ذكره في (الذيل والتكملة)(6/129) وسماه (الرعيني) في (برنامجه)(ص54): تلخيص أحاديث (الموطا)مسندها, ومرسلها, وموقوفها, ومقطوعها 
ب- وأكبرها (رواية) (عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي), المتوفى سنة 221 هـ, واختارها أبو داود في (سننه)، وذكر (الذهبي) في(سير أعلام النبلاء)(9/35): قال (ابن خزيمة) : سمعت نصر بن مرزوق يقول: سمعت (يحيى بن معين) يقول: وسألته عن رواة (الموطأ) فقال: أثبت الناس في (الموطأ) (عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي), و(عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي) بعده.
- وقال (العجلي): قرأ (مالك بن أنس) على (القعنبي) نصف (الموطأ)، وقرأ هو النصف الباقي.
- وقال (أبو الحسن الميموني): سمعت (القعنبي) يقول: اختلفت إلى (مالك) ثلاثين سنة, ما من حديث في (الموطأ) إلا لو شئت قلت سمعته مرارا, و لكن اقتصرت بقراءتي عليه, لأن (مالكا) كان يذهب إلى قراءة الرجل على العالم أثبت من قراءة العالم عليه.
- قال (الحنيين):كنا عند (مالك بن أنس) فجاء رجل, فقال: قدم (ابن قعنب), فقال (مالك): قوموا بنا إلى خير أهل الأرض 
- وقال (عياض) في (المدارك)(1/231):حكى (أبو علي الغساني) الحافظ عنه أنه قال: لزمت (مالكا) عن عشرين سنة حتى قرأت عليه (الموطأ)
- وقال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (إتحاف السالك)(ص157 رقم 21): قال (أبو زرعة الرازي): ما كتبت عن أحد أجل في عيني منه, وكان (ابن معين) و (ابن المديني) لا يقدمان عليه في (الموطأ) أحدا .اهـ
- قال الحافظ (ابن حجر): وهكذا أطلق (ابن المديني) و(النسائي): أن (القعنبي), أثبت الناس في (الموطأ), وذلك محمول على أهل عصره, فإنه عاش بعد (الشافعي) بضع عشرة سنة,قال: ويحتمل أن يكون تقديمه عند من قدمه باعتبار أنه سمع كثيرا من (الموطأ) من لفظ (مالك), و بناء على أن السماع من لفظ الشيخ أتقن من القراءة عليه  
ج- ومن أكبرها وأكثرها زيادات (رواية) (أبي مصعب أحمد بن أبي بكر القرشي الزهري) ، قاضي المدينة ، هو مخطوط في الظاهرية (1879) 
د- ومن جملتها (رواية) (محمد بن الحسن الشيباني) صاحب (أبي حنيفة), وفي (( موطئه )) أحاديث يسيرة يرويها عن غير (مالك)، وأخرى زائدة على الروايات المشهورة، وهي أيضا خالية عن عدة أحاديث ثابتة في سائر الروايات , قال (ابن ناصر الدين):أخذ عن (مالك) (الموطأ) وغيره من الحديث لفظا وعرضا...يعرف (بموطأ محمد بن الحسن) وهو كتاب (اختلاف محمد بن الحسن ومالك بن أنس ) وهو تسعة أجزاء, طبع بالمطبع المصطفائي بالهند 1304هـ, ثم في ثم في المطبع اليوسفي بلكنو 1337هـ, ثم في المكتبة العلمية بتحقيق (عبد الوهاب عبد اللطيف) وعدد أحاديثه (1008) حديثا , قال (السيوطي) في (تنوير الحوالك)(ص9): وفيها أحاديث يسيرة زيادة على سائر (الموطأت) منها حديث : (إنما الأعمال بالنيات ...الحديث), وبذلك يتبين صحة قول من عزى روايته إلى (الموطأ)، ووهم من خطأه في ذلك, وقد بنيت الشرح الكبير على هذه الروايات الأربعة عشرة.اهـ 

بابا في ذكر من روى (الموطأ) ، لعياض اليحصبي السبتي:
- وعقد الحافظ (عياض اليحصبي السبتي) في كتابه (ترتيب المدارك وتقريب المسالك لمعرفة أعلام مذهب مالك)(1/107) بابا في ذكر من روى (الموطأ) من الجلة والأئمة المشاهير والثقات عن (مالك) رحمه الله تعالى, و هم كالتالي, مع بعض التهذيب والزيادة :
1) (عبد الرحمان بن القاسم بن خالد بن جنادة العتقي) مولاهم, المتوفى سنة 191هـ, قال (النسائي): لم يرو أحد (الموطأ) عن (مالك) أثبت من (ابن القاسم), وليس أحد من أصحاب (مالك) عندي مثله. اهـ, وقال (ابن عبد البر) روايته في (الموطأ) صحيحة قليلة الخطأ.اهـ
2) (عبد الله بن وهب بن مسلم, أبو محمد القرشي الفهري), مولاهم المصري الفقيه أحد الأعلام, المتوفى سنة 197هـ , ذكر الحافظ (مغلطاي) أنه و (القعنبي) عند المحدثين أوثق وأتقن من جميع من روى عن (مالك), وتعقبه الحافظ (ابن حجر) فقال: قد قال غير واحد في (ابن وهب) أنه كان غير جيد التحمل, فكيف ينقل هذا الرجل أنه أوثق وأتقن أصحاب (مالك) 
3) (مطرف بن عبد الله بن مطرف الهلالي, مولاهم أبو مصعب), المتوفى سنة 220 هـ, وقيل:214
4) (أبي مصعب أحمد بن أبي بكر القرشي الزهري)
5) (الإمام أبي عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي القرشي), رحل إلى مالك فقرأ عليه (الموطأ) حفظا, وأعجبته قرائته, وعمره إذ ذاك ثلاث عشرة سنة, أخرج ابن أبي حاتم في (مناقب الشافعي) عن الربيع بن سليمان سمعت (الشافعي) يقول: قدمت على (مالك), وقد حفظت (الموطأ), فقلت: إني أريد أن أسمع منك (الموطأ), فقال:اطلب من يقرأ لك, فقلت: لا عليك أن تسمع قراءتي, فإن سهل عليك قرأت لنفسي, قال: فأعاد فأعدت, فقال: اقرأ, فلما سمع قر ائتي,قال: اقرأ, فقرأت حتى فرغت منه
- وعن الإمام (أحمد): سمعت (الشافعي) يقول: أنا قرأت على (مالك), و كانت تعجبه قرائتي, قال (أحمد): لأنه كان فصيحا.
- قال(الخليلي) في (الإرشاد)(ص33):قال (أحمد بن حنبل): كنت سمعت (الموطأ) من بضعة عشر نفسا من حفاظ أصحاب (مالك), فأعدته على (الشافعي), لأني وجدته أقومهم به.اهـ
- وأخرج (ابن عدي) في مقدمة (الكامل)(1/116): من طريق (صالح بن أحمد بن حنبل) قال: سمعت أبي يقول:سمعت (الموطأ) من (محمد بن إدريس الشافعي) لأني رأيته فيه ثبتا, وقد سمعته من جماعة قبله
- قال (السيوطي) في (تزيين الأرائك): قال العلماء: هذا تصريح من الإمام (أحمد) بأن أجل من روى عن (مالك) وأسهم هو (الشافعي).اهـ
6) (عبد الله بن عبد الحكم بن أعين, أبو محمد), قال (عياض)(1/304): (لابن عبد الحكم) سماع من (مالك) (الموطأ).اهـ
7) (يحيى بن بكير أبو زكرياء القرشي المخزومي), مولاهم المصري المتوفى سنة 226هـ , قال (عياض) في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/306): روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ) وقيل: أنه قرأه عليه, وهو الذي يدل عليه حديثه في (صحيح مسلم) وغيره .اهـ 
- وقال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (إتحاف السالك)(ص132 رقم 13): سمع من (مالك) (الموطأ) وغيره, وأما ما ذكر عن (يحيى بن معين) أنه قال: شر العرضات عرضة (ابن بكير), كان (حبيب) يصفح له ورقتين في ورقة
- فهذه كما قال القاضي(عياض): باطلة الأصل, والله اعلم, قال: وقد أنكر هذا بعض أصحاب (مالك) الجلة, وقال: إنما كانت عرضتنا على (مالك) ورقتين من (الموطأ) فكيف صح هذا ؟ روي عنه من طريق (بقي بن مخلد) وغيره أنه سمع (الموطأ) من (مالك) بضع عشرة مرة, وفي (: أربع عشرة مرة, و أن بعضها بقراءة (مالك).اهـ
8) (محمد بن الحسن الشيباني) فعدتهم كلهم (80) راويا ,وهؤلاء ذكرهم (الشيخ)
9) (مصعب بن عبد الله بن مصعب, أبو عبد الله الأسدي القرشي) المتوفى سنة 236هـ, قال (عياض) (1/220):روى عن مالك (الموطأ), وغير شيء, و عرف بصحبته, وروايته في (الموطأ) معروفة اهـ
10) (بكار بن عبد الله الزبيري أبو بكر الأسدي), أخو (مصعب), ووالد (الزبير بن بكار), ذكره (عياض) (1/238) فيمن سمع (الموطأ)
11) (يحيى بن يحيى بن بكير بن عبد الرحمن النيسابوري التميمي الحنظلي, أبو زكرياء), قال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف)(ص 233): روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ) وقيل: أنه قرأه عليه, وهو الذي يدل عليه حديثه في (صحيح مسلم) وغيره.اهـ
12) (يحيى بن يحيى بن كثير الليثي الأندلسي)
13) (شبطون بن عبد الله الأندلسي الطليطلي) المتوفى سنة 212هـ , قال في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/295): ذكر (ابن أبي دليم) أنه سمع منه (الموطأ),اهـ, وفي الرواة عن (مالك) (شبطون) آخر, وهو (زياد بن عبد الرحمن الأندلسي) و (شبطون) لقبه
14) (محمد بن شروس وهو محمد بن حميد بن عبد الحميد شروس الصنعاني), من أصحاب (مالك), روى عنه (الموطأ),قال (عياض) في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/231): وقد رأيت (موطأه) عن (مالك) وهو غريب, لم يقع لأصحاب (اختلاف الموطأت), فلهذا لم يذكروا منه شيئا, والله اعلم, و إنما يذكرون من حديث (ابن شروس) ما في غير (الموطأ).اهـ
15) (أبي قرة موسى بن طارق السكسكي الجندي الزبيدي أبو محمد), ويلقب (أبا قرة) وبه اشتهر, قال(عياض)(1/231): قد روى عنه (الموطأ)
16) (محمد بن المبارك بن يعلي القرشي الصوري), قال(ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف)(ص113) قال: روى (الموطأ) من طريقه أبو الطيب علي بن محمد بن أبي سليمان الرقي.اهـ
17) (عبد الله بن مسلمة القعنبي)
18) (عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي الكلاعي الدمشقي أبو محمد), قال (يحيى بن معين) مرة: ما بقي على أديم الأرض أحد أوثق في (الموطأ) من (عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي), وقال (عبد الله بن الحسين المصيصي): سمعت (عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي) يقول: سماعي (الموطأ) عرض (الحنيني), عرضه عليه مرتين, سمعت أنا و(أبو مسهر)
- وقال (ابن عدي) في (الكامل)(4/205): حدثنا محمد بن يحيى بن آدم,حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم قال: كان (ابن بكير) يقول في (عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي): متى سمع من (مالك) ؟ و من رآه عند (مالك) يوهم ما لا يجوز له, فخرجت أنا, فلقيت (أبا مسهر) سنة ثمان عشرة و مائتين, فسألني عن (عبد الله بن يوسف) ما فعل, فقلت: في عندنا بمصر في عافية, فقال (أبو مسهر): سمع معي (الموطأ) من (مالك) سنة ست و ستين, فرجعت إلى مصر, فجائني (ابن بكير) مسلما, فقلت له: أخبرني (أبو مسهر) أن (عبد الله بن يوسف) سمع معه (الموطأ) من (مالك) سنة ست وستين, فلم يقل فيه شيئا بعد, قال (ابن عدي): و(البخاري) مع شدة استقصائه اعتمد عليه في (مالك) وغيره, ومنه سمع ( الموطأ)
19) (أبو حذافة السهمي البغدادي أحمد بن إسماعيل القرشي المدني) المتوفى سنة 259هـ, وهو أول من ذكره الحافظ (أبو بكر الخطيب) في مصنفه (أسماء الرواة عن مالك) وهو آخر من روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ) بل آخر أصحابه مطلقا, إلا ما ذكر من ( (زكرياء بن دويد) عنه, قال (ابن ناصر الدين): قرأت في كتاب (الدراقطني) بخطه: (أبو حذافة) ضعيف الحديث روى (الموطأ) مستقيما, وأدخلت عليه أحاديث في غير (الموطأ) فقبلها لا يحتج به اهـ
20) (أحمد بن منصور الحراني التلي)
21) (قتيبة بن سعيد الثقفي مولاهم, أبو رجاء البلخي البغلاني) المتوفى سنة 240هـ
22) (معن بن عيسى بن يحيى بن دينار الأشجعي مولاهم القزاز المدني) المتوفى سنة 198هـ, قال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف)(ص80 ): هو فيما - قال (أبو حاتم الرازي): أثبت أصحاب (مالك), وقال (ابن دحية)(المسائل المفيدة): هو أكبر من روى عن (مالك)(الموطأ) .اهـ , وهو الذي قرأ عليه (الموطأ) لإسماع (هارون الرشيد) وبنيه .اهـ
- وأخرج (أبو نعيم) في (الحلية)(6/321) قال: ما من حديث أحدث به عن (مالك) إلا وقد سمعته منه نحوا أو أكثر من ثلاثين مرة 23- (عتِِيق بن يعقوب الزبيري القرشي المدني), المتوفى سنة 228هـ, قال (عياض) في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/221): قال الواقدي في (تاريخه): كان ملازما (لمالك),كتب عنه (الموطأ) غيره .اهـ
23) (أسد بن الفرات القروي أبو عبد الله القيسي) المتوفى سنة 217 هـ وقيل غير ذلك, قال (عياض)(1/270):رحل إلى المشرق فجمع من (مالك بن أنس) (موطأه) وغيره, ثم ذهب إلى العراق فلقي أبا يوسف ومحمد بن الحسن,وأخذ عنه (أبو يوسف) (موطأ مالك)
- وقال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف)(ص262): ذكر يحيى بن إسحاق: أن (محمد بن الحسن الشيباني) أخذه عنه أيضا, قال: إن صح هذا فلعله كان في (موطأ) أسد من الزيادة مما ليس في سماع محمد من (مالك), فسمعه منه لما فيه من الزيادة, والله اعلم, وذكره (أبو محمد هبة الله بن أحمد بن الأكفاني) في كتابه (تسمية من روى الموطأ عن مالك)
24) (إسحاق بن عيسى بن نجيح الطباع أبو يعقوب البغدادي) المتوفى سنة 215هـ
25) (بًرْبًرْ المغني), وتصحف في (المدارك) إلى (جرير المعني), قال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف)(ص232): قال (علي بن الحسين بن حبان): وجدت في كتاب أبى: قال (أبو زكرياء) يعني (يحيى بن معين): كنا عند شيخ من ذاك الجانب, يقال له (بربر المغني), كان يحدث عن (مالك بن أنس) بكتبه, قد ذهبت أنا و(أحمد) إليه,كنا نختلف إليه حتى كتبنا عنه كتب (مالك) .اهـ
26) (حفص بن عبد السلام الأندلسي السلمي السرقسطي), قال (ابن ناصر الدين): رحل مع أخيه إلى (مالك), فسمعا منه (الموطأ) ورويا عنه
27) (أخوه حسان بن عبد السلام),قال في (عياض)(1/295) : وهو أصغر من أخيه حفص,رحل مع أخيه إلى (مالك) فسمع منه (الموطأ). اهـ
28) (حبيب بن أبي حبيب مرزوق الحنفي المدني ثم المصري), كاتب (مالك) المتوفى سنة 218هـ, قال في (ترتيب المدارك)(01/219): كاتب (مالك) وقارئه, و بقراءته سمع الناس (الموطأ), روى عن مالك غير شيء (الموطأ) والفقه, وكثيرا من الحديث, ضعفه ابن حنبل وابن معين والنسائي و أبو حاتم الرازي, وكذبوه وذموه.اهـ
29) (خلف بن جرير بن فضالة القروي), قال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف)(ص236): ذكر في رواة (الموطأ) عن (مالك), ولم يذكره (الخطيب) في كتابه (أسماء الرواة عن مالك)
30) (خالد بن نزار الأيلي أبو يزيد الغساني) المتوفى سنة 222هـ
31) (الغازي بن قيس الأندلسي الأموي القرطبي أبو محمد) المتوفى سنة 199هـ قال في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/199): رحل قديما فسمع من (مالك) (الموطأ), وهو أول من ادخل (موطأ مالك) وقراءة (نافع) الأندلس, فيما قاله (أبو عمر المقرئ). اهـ وقال (ابن ناصر الدين)(ص245): سمع من (مالك) (الموطأ) وشهد (مالك) وهو يؤلف (الموطأ).اهـ
32) (قرعوس بن العباس أبو الفضل الثقفي القرطبي), المتوفى سنة 220 هـ,قال في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/285): رحل فسمع من (مالك) (الموطأ) وغير شيء من مسائله.اهـ
33) (محمد بن يحيى السبائي), قال (عياض)(1/295): أبو عبد الله, كان يعرف (بفطيس ابن م غازية), روى عن مالك بن انس (الموطأ) فيما ذكره (ابن أبي دليم) اهـ
34) (محرز بن سلمة بن يزداد المكي المعروف بالعدني) المتوفى 234 هـ, ورجح (عياض) أنه: (محرز بن هارون), ترجم له (ابن أبي حاتم) في (الجرح والتعديل)( 8/345) فقال:(محرز بن هارون), وهو ابن هارون بن عبد الله بن محرز بن الهدير الشامي, القرشي المديني, روى عن الأعرج, روى عنه ذؤيب بن عمرو السهمي...سمعت أبى يقول: يروى ثلاثة أحاديث مناكير, ليس هو بالقوي . اهـ والله اعلم
35) (يحيى بن الإمام مالك), ذكر (ابن شعبان): أنه روي عنه (الموطأ) باليمن
36) (فاطمة بنت الإمام مالك), قال (الزبيري): كانت (لمالك) ابنة تحفظ علمه, يعني (الموطأ) وكانت تقف خلف الباب, فإذا غلط لقارئ نقرت الباب, فيفطن (مالك) فيرد عليه
37) (يحيى بن صالح الوحاضي الشامي الدمشقي أبوزكرياء)
38) (يحيى بن مضر القيسي)
39) (سعيد بن الحكم بن أبي مريم البصري أبو محمد المصري) المتوفى سنة 224هـ, قال في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/308): يقال أنه سمع (الموطأ) من (مالك), وله عنه حديث كثير .اهـ
40) (سعيد بن كثير بن عفير بن مسلم الأنصاري مولاهم, أبو عثمان المصري) المتوفى سنة 226هـ, قال (عياض) (1/263): سمع من مالك (الموطأ) وغير شيء.اهـ
41) (سعيد بن أبي هند الأندلسي أبو عثمان), توفي صدر أيام (عبد الرحمن بن معاوية), قبل موت مالك بكثير, وقيل: سنة 200هـ ,قال في (عياض)(1/203): أصله من طليطلة وسكن قرطبة, لقي (مالك بن أنس) وهو الذي كان يسميه (مالك): (الحكيم), قاله (أحمد بن عبد البر), وقال (ابن لبلبة): اسمه (عبد الوهاب), قال بعضهم: عن (ابن حارث): (عبد الرحمن بن أبي هند الأصبحي) من أهل طليطلة, يكنى (أبا هند), سمع مالكا, وكان له مكرما, وكان يسميه (حكيم الأندلس), وقال (عياض): قرأت في كتاب (القضاة) (لابن حارث): سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي هند, وأبو هند الاصبحي الطليطلي) روى عن مالك) (الموطأ) , وقال (القاضي (أبو الوليد بن الفرضي) و(محمد بن حارث) : لا أدري أهما اثنان م واحد ؟ .اهـ , وعلى هذا فقد اختلف في اسمه أهو (سعيد بن أبي هند) أو (عبد الرحمن بن هند), ولم يذكر (ابن ناصر الدين) في كتابه (الإتحاف)(ص255) (سعيدا), و إنما ذكر الذي بعده
42) (عبد الرحمان بن هند الطليطلي)
43) (سعيد بن عبدوس الأندلسي), قال (عياض)(1/199): لقي (مالكا) فسمع منه (الموطأ)
44) (سليمان بن برد بن نجيح التجيبي), قال (عياض)(1/267):سمع من مالك (الموطأ) والفقه وغير ذلك, قال (محمد بن عبد الحكم) : (الموطأ) الذي سمع من ابن برد أصح (موطأ) .اهـ
45) (عبد الأعلى بن مسهر الدمشقي), قال (عياض)(1/241): روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ) وغيره من المسائل والحديث الكثير
46) (أبو يحيى عبد الرحيم بن خالد المصري الجمحي مولاهم الإسكندراني), المتوفى سنة 153هـ
47) (أبو محمد سويد بن سعيد بن الهروي الأنباري الحدثاني) المتوفى سنة 204هـ, قال (ابن عدي): روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ) فيقال: إنه سمعه خلف حائط فضعف عن (مالك), وهو إلى الضعف أقرب.اهـ, وهو مخطوط بالظاهرية (1151) في سبعة أجزاء
48) (إسماعيل بن أبي أويس عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أويس بن مالك بن أبي عامر الأصبحي المدني) المتوفى سنة 226هـ , ابن عم الإمام (مالك), وابن أخته, وصهره على ابنته
49) (أخوه أبو بكر عبد الحميد بن أبي أويس عبد الله الاصبحي), يعرف (بالأعشى) المتوفى سنة 230هـ
50) (علي بن زياد التونسي أبو الحسن العبسي), شيخ (سحنون), توفي سنة 183هـ, قال (عياض) في ( تريب المدارك)(1/185): روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ), قال (أبو سعيد بن يونس):هو أول من ادخل (الموطأ) و (جامع سفيان) المغرب, وفي الرواة عن (مالك) (علي بن زياد) آخر, وهو (الإسكندراني المحتسب)
51) (عباس بن ناصح الأندلسي الجزيزي)
52) (عيسى بن شجرة التونسي المعافري التونسي) المتوفى سنة 262هـ ذكره (الدراقطني) في كتابه (الرواة عن مالك) عن أبي العباس التميمي أنه روى (الموطأ) عن (مالك)
53) (أيوب بن صالح المزني المخزومي أبو سليمان)
54) (عبد الرحمان بن عبيد الله الأشبوني الأندلسي), قال (عياض) في (المدارك)(1/294): يقال أنه ممن روى (الموطأ) عنه .اهـ
55) (عبيد بن حبان الدمشقي الجبيلي), نسبة إلى جبيل بلد بساحل دمشق، روى (الموطأ) عن (مالك), حدث عن الليث بن سعد
56) (سعيد بن داود بن سعيد بن أبي زُنْبر الزنبري أبو عثمان), روى عنه البخاري في الأدب, قال (ابن أبي حاتم الرازي) في (الجرح و التعديل)(4/18): سألت أبي عنه فقال: روى (الموطأ) عن (مالك), سألت (ابن بي أويس) فقال:قد لقي (مالكا) وكان أبوه وصى (مالك), وأثنى على أبيه خيرا, فقلت لأبي: ما تقول أنت فيه ؟, قال: ليس بالقوي, قلت: هو أحب إليك أو (عبد العزيز بن يحيى المديني) الذي قدم الري ؟ , فقال:ما أقرب بعضهم من بعض
- قال القاضي (عياض): فهؤلاء الذين حققناأنهم رووا عنه ( الموطأ), ونص على ذلك أصحاب الأثر والمتكلمون في الرجال, وقد ذكرواأيضاً أن (محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري البصري) أخذ ( الموطأ) عنه كتابة, وقال (ابن ناصر الدين) في (الإتحاف )(ص41): أن (الأنصاري) قاضي الرشيد لم يحصل له سماع ( الموطأ) مرة بل لم يذكره (أبو بكر الخطيب) محققا في كتابه (الرواة عن مالك) مطلقا.
57) وذكر (عياض)(1/200) أيضا (زياد بن عبد الرحمن الأندلسي أبو عبد الله القرطبي), الملقب (بشبطون), المتوفى سنة 212 هـ, فقال: سمع من مالك (الموطأ), وروى عنه (يحيى بن يحيى) (الموطأ) وسماعه من (مالك) قبل رحلته من الأندلس, فأشار ليه (زياد) بالرحيل إلى (مالك) ما دام حيا وأخذه عنه ففعل, وكان (زياد) أول من ادخل إلى الأندلس (موطأ مالك) مثقفا بالسماع منه, ثم تلاه (يحيى بن يحيى), ولم يذكره في (ص107) حين سرد أسماء رواة (الموطأ)
58) تتمة كلام (عياض): و(إسماعيل بن عبد الحق)أخذه عنه مناولة, وأما (أبو يوسف القاضي) فرواه عن رجل عنه
59) وذكروا أيضا أن (الرشيد) وبنيه: (الأمين) و(المأمون) و(المؤتمن) أخذوا عنه (الموطأ), وقد ذكر عن (المهدي) و(الهادي) أنهما سمعا منه, ورويا عنه، و أنه كتب (الموطأ) للمهدي, ولا مرية أن رواة (الموطأ) أكثر من هؤلاء, ولكن إنما ذكرنا من بلغنا نصاً سماعه له منه, وأخذه له عنه، أو من اتصل إسنادنا له فيه عنه, و الذي اشتهر من نسخ (الموطأ) مما رويته, أو وقفت عليه, أو كان في روايات شيوخنا رحمهم الله, أو نقل منه أصحاب (اختلاف الموطأت), نحو عشرين نسخة, وذكر بعضهم أنها ثلاثون نسخة, وقد رأيت (الموطأ) (محمد بن حميد بن عبد الرحيم بن شروس الصنعاني) عن (مالك), وهو غريب لم يقع لأصحاب اختلاف ( الموطأت) فلهذا لم يذكروا منه شيئا .اهـ كلام القاضي (عياض).
- قال (السيوطي) في (تزيين الأرائك): وذكر (الخطيب):ممن روى (الموطأ):
60) (إسحاق بن موسى الموصلي) مولى بني مخزوم, قلت: قد ذكره (ابن ناصر الدين) في كتابه (الإتحاف)(ص255) ضمن رواة (الموطأ) نقلا عن (يزيد بن محمد بن إياس الأنصاري) في كتابه (طبقات العلماء من أهل الموصل)
- قال (السيوطي): ثم وقفت على كتاب ألفه الحافظ (شمس الدين ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي) في رواة (الموطأ) سماه: (إيجاب السالك برواة الموطأ عن الإمام مالك) فرأيته ذكر فيه: أن الحافظ (ثقة الدين أبا القاسم بن عساكر) بلغ برواة (الموطأ) عن مالك إحدى وعشرين رجلا, قال الحافظ (ابن ناصر الدين): فتتبعت زيادة على ما ذكره, فوقع لي ثمانية وخمسون سواهم من الرواة,فبلغوا تسعا وسبعين, فذكر زيادة على ما تقدم ذكرهم :
61) (عبد الرحمن بن مهدي أبو سعيد اللؤلؤي العنبري) وقيل: (الأزدي) مولاهم, المتوفى سنة198 هـ
62) (الوليد بن مسلم أبو العباس القرشي) مولاهم, المتوفى سنة194 هـ
63) (محمد بن صدقة الفدكي) سمع (مالكا) وكان أقدم أصحابه
64) (جويرية بن أسماء الضبعي البصري, أبو مخارق), ويقال: أبو أسماء, قال في (الإتحاف)(ص199): أخذ (الموطأ) عن (مالك)
65) (أشهب بن عبد العزيز القيسي العامري الجعدي)
66) (عتبة بن حماد بن خليد الدمشقي القارئ), قال (ابن ناصر الدين) : جاءت الرواية أنه قرأ على (مالك) (الموطأ) في أربعة أيام 66- (عمر بن عبد الواحد السلمي السلمي الدمشقي), صاحب (الأوزاعي), أخرج ابن عبد البر في (التمهيد)(1/78): عن (عمر بن عبد الواحد) صاحب (الأوزاعي)، قال: عرضنا على (مالك) (الموطأ) في أربعين يوما, فقال:كتاب ألفته في أربعين سنة, أخذتموه في أربعين يوما, ما أقل ما تفقهون فيه.
67) (الماضي بن محمد بن مسعود الغافقي التيمي المصري, أبو يعقوب), قال (عياض)(1/269): ذكروه في الرواة عنه, توفي سنة 269هـ , قال في (الإتحاف)(ص 195): روى (الموطأ) فيما ذكره (أبو محمد هبة الله بن الأكفاني)
68) (إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنيي المدني, أبو يعقوب), قال في (الإتحاف) (ص 196):روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ) عرضه عليه مرتين, وسمعه بعرض (الحنيني) (عبد الله بن يوسف), و(أبو مسهر عبد الأعلى)
69) (محمد بن النعمان بن شبل الباهلي), قال (الإتحاف)(ص 198): ذكره (أبو محمد هبة الله بن الأكفاني)
70) (عبيد الله بن محمد العيشي القرشي التيمي البصري أبو عبد الرحمن), قال (الإتحاف)(ص 200): ذكره (أبو محمد ابن الأكفاني)
71) (ذو النون المصري الأنصاري مولاهم النوبي,أبو الفيض) الزاهد المشهور, قال في (الإتحاف)( ص201) قال: ذكره (ابن الأكفاني)
72) (يحيى بن سعيد بن فروخ القطان التميمي مولاهم البصري, أبو سعيد), الحافظ الكبير
73) (روح بن عبادة القيسي, أبو محمد), قال (الإتحاف)(ص 209): ذكره (ابن الأكفاني)
74) (مروان بن محمد بن حسان الأسدي), قال في (الإتحاف)(ص 210): عده (ابن الأكفاني)
75) (يحيى بن قزعة المكي القرشي المكي), قال في (الإتحاف)( ص 212) قال: ذكره (ابن الأكفاني)
76) (سعد بن عبد الحميد الحكمي الأنصاري الحكمي, أبو معاذ), قال في (الإتحاف)(ص 215): ذكره (ابن الأكفاني)
77) (محمد بن معاوية الحضرمي الاطرابلسي,أبو سليمان), قال في (الإتحاف)(ص217): وفي روايته في (الموطأ) جامع, وليس ذلك عند غيره من أصحاب (الموطأ) ذكر ذلك (أبو بكر المالكي) في كتاب (الرياض)
78) (أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين التيمي مولاهم الكوفي), الحافظ الكبير, قال في (الإتحاف)(ص221):سمع خلقا منهم (مالك بن أنس), وروى عنه (موطأه)
79) (أبو الوليد الطيالسي هشام بن عبد الملك الباهلي) مولاهم, قال في (الإتحاف)(ص 224): ذكره (ابن الأكفاني)
80) (عبد الله بن نافع الزبيري الأسدي, أبو بكر) المتوفى سنة 216هـ
81) (محمد بن بشير بن سعيد المعافري الباجي), قال(عياض)(1/286): روى عن (مالك) (الموطأ)
- وقد صنف في ترجمة هؤلاء الرواة الحافظ (ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي) المتوفى سنة 840هـ كتابه النفيس: (إتحاف السالك برواة الموطأ عن الإمام مالك), قال (الكتاني) في (فهرس الفهارس)(2/676): في مقدار عشر كراريس أوصلهم إلى (83) راوياً عنه، وقفت على نسخة منه بخط (محمد بن عبد الله الخيضري) راويه عن مؤلفه, في مكتبة زاوية الشيخ الدردير بمصر, طبع في دارالكتب العلمية بيروت 1415 هـ بتحقيق (سيد كسروي), ثم في مصر بتحقيق (نشأت بن كمال), وعددهم عنده (79) رجلا, وقد فات (ابن ناصر الدين) ذكر رجلين ذكرهما (عياض) ضمن رواة (الموطأ) وهما : الأول: (شبطون بن عبد الله الأندلسي الطليطلي) المتوفى سنة 212هـ, لم يعقد له (ابن ناصر الدين) ترجمة, وإنما ذكره في ترجمة: (زياد بن عبد الرحمن الأندلسي), الملقب (شبطون), وقد سبق ذكر الخلاف في كونهما واحدا أم اثنين والثاني: (سعيد بن أبي هند
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =  
طبعات الموطأ:
1- طبع هذا الديوان المبارك العظيم (الموطأ) عدة طبعات أحسنها طبعة الأستاذ (فواد عبد الباقي) طبعت في مطبعة البابي الحلبي وغيره.
2- وطبعة مؤسسة الرسالة بتحقيق الشيخ (بشار عواد معروف) في مجلدين متكلما على أحاديثه وآثاره، وهي ميزة اختصت به هذه الطبعة عن غيرها
[3- وطبعة دار ابن حزم بالتعاون مع منشورات دار الآفاق الجديدة بالمغرب (ومعه إسعاف المبطأ برجال الموطأ، للسيوطي) بمراجعة وإشراف نخبة من العلماء.]
[4- وطبعة مكتبة الفرقان بدبي (الإمارات) بروياتها الثمانية (الليثي، والقعنبي، وأبي مصعب الزهري، والحدثاني، وابن بكير، وابن القاسم، وابن زياد، ومحمد بن الحسن) وبتحقيق سليم بن عيد الهلالي.] 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

----------


## محماس بن داود

شروح الموطأ والأعمال العلمية عليه: 
1) (شرح) للحافظ (عبدالله بن وهب المصري), ذكره عياض في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/106), وذكر له (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/142) كتاب (تفسير غريب الموطأ) فلعله نفس الكتاب 
2) (شرح) (لأبي محمد عبد الله بن الصائغ) مفتي المدينة بعده, المتوفى سنة 186هـ, ذكره عياض
3) (شرح) الإمام (أبي محمد عيسى بن دينار الغافقي القرطبي) فقيه الأندلس ومفتيها المتوفى سنة 212هـ, ذكره (عياض
4) (شرح) الإمام الفقيه (أبو حفص حرملة بن يحيى التجيبي المصري) المتوفى سنة 243هـ , ذكره عياض
5) (شرح) للحافظ الفقيه (أبي طاهر أحمد بن عمرو بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن السرح الأموي) المصري,المتوفى سنة 250هـ, ذكره (الذهبي) في (التذكرة)(2/504)
6) (تفسير الموطأ) للشيخ (يحيى بن إبراهيم بن مزين القرطبي), المتوفى سنة 259هـ, ذكره (ابن خير)(137) و(148) و(عياض), وكتابه المذكور هو في علل حديث (الموطأ), سماه: (المستقصية)
7) وله أيضا (تسمية الرجال المذكورين بالموطأ), ذكره في (تاريخ علماء الاندلس )(2/181), و(شجرة النور)(ص75)
8) (شرح) (أبي عبد الله محمد ابن فقيه المغرب عبد السلام سحنون ابن سعيد التنوخي القيرواني) المتوفى سنة 265هـ, ذكره (عياض), وسماه (ابن مخلوف) في (شجرة النور)(ص70): (تفسير الموطأ)
9) (شرح) (لأبي مروان عبد الملك بن حبيب السلمي العباسي القرطبي المالكي) المتوفى سنة 239 هـ, ذكره (عياض)، فلعله كتاب (تفسير غريب الموطأ) له طبع بمكتبة العبيكان الرياض 1421هـ، في مجلدين بتحقيق (عبدالرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين) 
10) (شرح) (لإبراهيم بن محمد الأسلمي) المتوفى سنة 284هـ
11) (شرح) (أبي زكرياء يحيى بن شراحيل البلنسي) المتوفى سنة 372هـ, ذكره (عياض)
12) (شرح) الشيخ (أحمد بن نصر الداودي الأسدي ) المالكي المتوفى سنة 402هـ, وسماه:(النامي في شرح الموطأ) , ذكره (ابن خير) في (فهرسته) (139) و ابن فرحون في (الديباج) (ص94)
13) (شرح) الشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن يحيى بن الحذاء التميمي) المتوفى سنة 410هـ وسماه:(الاستنباط لمعاني السنن والأحكام من أحاديث الموطأ) ذكره (عياض) في (المدارك) و(ابن فتحون) في (الديباج)(498), وهو ثمانون جزءا
14) (شرح) (أبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي زمنين المري الألبيري) المتوفى سنة 359هـ , وسماه: ( المقرب) وفي (ترتيب المدارك): (المغرب)
15) (شرح) (لأبي جعفر أحمد بن نصر الداودي الأسدي) من أئمة المالكية بالمغرب المتوفى سنة 402هـ, سماه: (النامي)
16) (شرح الملخص) (أبي بكر محمد بن موهب التجيبي الحصار) المعروف (بالقبري), المتوفى سنة 406هـ ,قال عياض: في أسفار كثيرة .
17) (تفسير الموطأ) للشيخ (أبى المطرف عبد الرحمن بن مروان القنازعي) المتوفى سنة 413 هـ ,ذكره (ابن خير)(138), و(ابن فرحون) في (الديباج) (ص249 ترجمة 321) وقال: مشهور مفيد
18) (شرح) (لأبى الوليد يونس بن محمد بن مغيث القرطبي ) المعروف بـ: (ابن الصفار) المتوفى سنة 429هـ سماه: (الموعب في تفسير الموطأ), ذكره في (ترتيب المدارك), قال (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/87): شرحه (أبو الوليد بن الصفار)في كتاب اسمه: (الموعب), لم يتمه
19) (المحلى شرح الموطأ) تأليف (أبي عبد الله محمد بن سليمان بن خليفة), قال في (الديباج)(ص371 رقم505): ألف كتابه في شرح ( الموطأ) سماه:كتاب (المحلى) عرض على الفقيه أبي المطرف الشعبي فأمر أن يجعل على الحاء نقطة من فوق, ولم ينفق هذا الكتاب عند الناس, ولا وقع منهم باستحسان.اهـ
20) (شرح) (أبي بكر بن سابق الصقلي), في (المدارك) [ بن سائف المغلي ] , وسماه:( المسالك) ذكره (عياض)
21) (شرح مسند الموطأ) للقاضي (أبي الوليد يونس بن عبد الله بن محمد بن مغيث القرطبي) توفي سنة 429هـ وهو شرح ( الملخص)، ذكره (عياض)
22) (شرح) الإمام المحدث الحافظ الأثري (أبو عمر أحمد بن محمد الطلمنكي الأندلسي) المتوفى سنة 429هـ ، قال عياض: له فيه تعبير لم يكلمه
23) (شرح) (أبي القاسم المهلب بن أحمد بن أبي صفرة بن أسيد الأسدي الأندلسي) المتوفى سنة 433 هـ, ذكره (ابن بشكوال), وقال: أخذه الناس عنه, وقال في (شجرة النور)(ص114) فقال: شرح (البخاري), واختصره اختصارا مشهورا, وله (تعليق) على (البخاري)
24) وكذا لأخيه (أبي عبد الله محمد), توفي قبل 420 هـ, ولكل واحد منهما شرح على (الملخص) (للقابسي)
25) (تفسير الموطأ) للشيخ (أبى عبد الملك مروان بن علي البوني) المتوفى سنة 440هـ, ذكره (ابن خير)(140), قال (أبومحمد بن عتاب): لي فيه زيادات واختصار
26) و(لأبى محمد عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن عتاب) المتوفى سنة 520 هـ فيه زيادات واختصار
27) (شرح) (لابن رشيق القيرواني) المتوفى سنة 456 هـ
28) (شرح) للحافظ (أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الظاهري الأندلسي) المتوفى سنة 456هـ كتاب في شرحه , ذكره (عياض), وسماه (المقري) في (نفح الطيب): (شرح حديث الموطإ والكلام على مسائله)
29) (شرح) الحافظ (أبو عمر يوسف بن عبد البر القرطبي) المتوفى سنة 463هـ وسماه: (التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد) , و ترتيب أحاديثه كترتيب كتابه الآخر ( التقصي) على شيوخ (مالك), ذكره (ابن خير)(134), طبع (التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد) في وزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية بالمغرب في (26) مجلدا بتحقيق عدة من العلماء, ثم في دارالكتب العلمية بيروت 1999 في (10) مجلدات مع آخر للفهارس بتحقيق (محمد عبد القادر عطا), وفي دارإحياء التراث العربي في(9) مجلدات بتحقيق (عبد الرزاق المهدي), وفي مكتبة الفاروق مصر 1423هـ في (18) مجلدا بتحقيق (أسامة إبراهيم), وطبع في القاهرة سنة 1426هـ ضمن موسوعة جمعت بين (التمهيد والاستذكار والقبس لابن العربي) بتحقيق الشيخ (عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي) في (25) مجلدا, قال (أبو علي الغساني): ألف أبو عمر في (الموطأ) كتبا مفيدة منها كتاب (التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد), فرتبه على أسماء شيوخ (مالك) على حروف المعجم, وهو كتاب لم يتقدمه أحد إلى مثله, وهو سبعون جزءا, قال (الذهبي): هي أجزاء ضخمة جدا, وقال (ابن حزم) : لا أعلم في الكلام على فقه الحديث مثله, فكيف أحسن منه 
30) واختصره وسماه: (الاستذكار في شرح مذاهب علماء الأمصار مما رسمه مالك في موطئه من الرأي و الآثار), ذكره (ابن خير)(136), قال (الذهبي) في (سير الأعلام)(18/158): شرح فيه (الموطأ) على وجهه اهـ, وللحافظ (أبي طاهر السلفي الأصبهاني) رسالة: (مقدمة إملاء الإستذكار), طبعت في دار البشائر بيروت
- طبع منه جزءان بالمجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية 1971 بتحقيق (علي النجدي ناصف), وفي مؤسسة الرسالة بيروت في (30) مجلدا بتحقيق (عبد المعطي قلعجي), وفي دارالكتب العلمية بيروت 2000 بتحقيق (سالم محمد عطا) و(محمد علي عوض), وهو على ترتيب الأبواب الفقهية (للموطأ) بخلاف (التمهيد) الذي هو علي تريب أسماء شيوخ (مالك)
31) و(لأبي الوليد هشام بن أحمد) المعروف (بابن العواد) المتوفى سنة 509 هـ, جمع فيه بين (الاستذكار) و (التمهيد), قال (عياض): توفى رحمه الله قبل تمامه
32) وجمع بين (الاستذكار) و(المنتقى) الشيخ (أبو الحسن علي بن عبدالله بن داود اللمائي القيرواني المالكي) المتوفى سنة 537 هـ, ذكره (ابن الأبار) في (معجمه)(ص281), و(شجرة النور)(ص1279 
33) واختصره (مالك بن يحيى بن وهيب الأندلسي), وسماه: (التبصير في اختصار التمهيد), ذكره في (بغية الملتمس)(ص464)
34) واختصره ايضا (أحمد بن محمد بن سميرة الفهري) المتوفى بعد سنة 600 هـ, (الذيل والتكملة)(1/1/390)
35) واختصره ايضا (أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد الأنصاري الإشبيلي القرطبي) المتوفى سنة 630 هـ, ذكره (الرعيني) في (برنامجه)(ص13), قال: اختصر كتاب (الاستذكار) اختصارا حسنا , ذاكرته في مواضع منه, تناولته من يده غير مرة.اهـ <
36) واختصر (الاستذكار) (لأبي الحسن علي بن إبراهيم بن القفاص الجذامي الغرناطي) القاضي المتوفى سنة 632 هـ, (الإحاطة)(4/74), و(الديباج)(ص210)
37) و(لأبي القاسم محمد عبد الله بن الجد اللبلبي) الكاتب المتوفى سنة 515 هـ كتاب في (اختصار التمهيد) لابن عبد البر في حديث (الموطأ)، وبعضهم ينسبه إلى (أبي عبد الله مالك بن وهب), ذكره القاضي عياض في (ترتيب المدارك)(1/201)
38) وللحافظ العلامة (أبي الوليد سليمان بن خلف الباجي) المتوفى سنة 474هـ, ثلاثة شروح على (الموطأ)
39) الأول سماه: (الاستيفاء في شرح الموطأ) قال عياض في (المدارك): لكن هذا لم يتم, وهو كان أكبرها و أجمعها .اهـ, وقال (ابن فرحون) في (الديباج): كتاب حفيل كثير العلم, لا يدرك ما فيه إلا من بلغ درجة أبي الوليد في العلم
40) الثاني: سماه: (المنتقى) , ذكره (ابن خير)(133), طبع في مطبعة السعادة 1331 في (4) مجلدات تتضمن (7) أجزاء, وفي دارالكتب العلمية 1999 في (9) مجلدات بتحقيق (محمد عبد القادر أحمد عطا), قال (اببن مخلوف) في (شجرة النور)(ص121): هو أحسن كتاب ألف في مذهب مالك, شاهد له بالتبحر في العلوم.اهـ 
41) الثالث: اختصر فيه (المنتقى) وسماه: (الإيماء) وهو قدر ربع أصله
42) وله أيضا كتاب: (اختلاف الموطأ)
43) (شرح) (عاصم بن أيوب البطليوسي) الأندلسي النحوي, المتوفى سنة 494هـ , قال (عياض): له كتاب شرحه لم يكمله أيضاً
44) (شرح) للشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن سليمان الأنصاري المالقي) المتوفى سنة 500هـ , قال (النباهي) في (قضاة الأندلس)(ص100): شرح كبير حسن فقيد اهـ
45) (شرح) الشيخ (أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد النحوي البطليوسي) النحوي المتوفى سنة 521 هـ, سماه: (المقتبس) وصفه (عياض) بأنه شرح كبير
46) (شرح) (أبي الحسن الإشبيلي), ذكره عياض فقال: وفي (الموطأ) تفسير أيضاً لرجل قرطبي يعرف (بأبي الحسن الإشبيلي)
47) (شرح) الحافظ العلامة (أبي بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن العربي المعافري الأندلسي) المتوفى سنة 546هـ, ذكره (ابن خير)(141), أملاه في قرطبة سنة 532 هـ, وكتاب (القبس) طبع في دارالغرب الإسلامي بيروت في (3) مجلدات, ثم في دارالكتب العلمية 1998 بتحقيق (أيمن الأزهري) و (علاء إبراهيم الأزهري)
48) وله أيضا كتاب (ترتيب المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك) منه نسخة في الخزانة العامة الرباط (24- أربعة أجزاء), ونسخة بجامع القرويين (526) وأخرى (502) 
49) وللشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن سعيد بن أحمد بن مجاهد الأنصاري) المعروف (بابن زرقون) المتوفى سنة 586هـ كتاب (الأنوار في الجمع بين المنتقى والاستذكار), ذكره في (الديباج), منه نسخة مخطوطة في الخزانة الحمزاوية الراشدية , أخرى المكتبة الأزهرية مصر برقم (42) حديث
50) (شرح) الشيخ (عتيق بن عقيل بن عطية القضاعي الطرطوشي المراكشي) المتوفى سنة 608 هـ, ذكره في (الديباج) فقال: ورأيت بخط شيخنا (أبي عبد الله بن مرزوق) أنه شرح (الموطأ), و(شجرة النور)(1/172), و(رحلة ابن رشيد)(5/47) وسماه: (تخريج أحاديث الموطأ)
51) (شرح) الشيخ (أبي الحسن علي بن أحمد بن محمد بن يوسف بن مروان بن عمر الغساني الواديآشي) المتوفى سنة 609 هـ, قال (لسان الدين ابن الخطيب) في (الاحاطة): صنف في (شرح الموطأ) مصفناً سماه: (نهج المسالك للتفقه في مذهب مالك), في عشرة مجلدات.اهـ, وذكره (ابن فرحون) في (الديباج المذهب)(406)
52) (شرح) القاضي (أبو عبد الله محمد بن حسن الأنصاري) المعروف (بابن الحاج) من أهل مالقه, المتوفى سنة 609هـ
53) و(الجامع المختار من المنتقى والاستذكار) (لأبي عبدالله محمد بن عبدالحق بن سليمان الكومي اليعفري التلمساني) المتوفى سنة 625هـ, ذكر(ابن الأبار) في (التكملة)(2/623): أن كتابه في عشرين سفرا, في نحو ثلاثة آلاف ورقة, وقال (الذهبي) في (سير اعلام النبلاء)(22/261): أنه في عشر مجلدات
54) (شرح) للشيخ (أبي جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن علي الأنصاري الجياني) المعروف (بالمليلوط) المتوفى سنة 627هـ قال (ابن فرحون) في (الديباج)(ص124): له شرح حسن على (الموطأ).اهـ
55) (تعليق الموطأ) للشيخ (شرف الدين أبي الفضل محمد بن عبد الله السلمي المرسي) الأندلسي المتوفى سنة 655هـ, ذكره (ياقوت الحموي), (نفح الطيب)(3/10) 
56) (شرح) للشيخ (أبي علي عمر بن علي ابن الزهراء العثماني الورياغلي) المتوفى بغد 710 هـ, كتاب (الممهد الكبير، الجامع لمعاني السنة والأخبار، وما تضمنه موطأ مالك من الفقه والآثار، وذكر الرواة البررة الأخيار، وكل ذلك على سبيل الإيجاز والاختصار) للشيخ (أبي علي عمر بن علي ابن الزهراء العثماني الورياغلي) في واحد وخمسين مجلدا، جمع فيه بين (الاستذكار), و(التمهيد), وغيرها من (شروح الموطأ), وزاد عليه, مخطوط في مكتبة القرويين سفران منه برقم (41/50/40/174), والسفر الثالث تمركروت (2501) والمكتبة الملكية الرباط (6147)
57) (شرح) الشيخ (زين الدين عمر بن أحمد الشماع الحلبي) المتوفى سنة 936 هـ انتقاه أيضا , سماه: (إتحاف العابد الناسك بالمنتقى من موطأ مالك) ذكره في (شذرات الذهب)(4/219)
58) (شرح) الشيخ (جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي) ,سماه: (كشف المغطى في شرح الموطأ)
وله أيضا (شرح) سماه: (تنوير الحوالك على مالك الموطأ الأمام), قال في مقدمته: هذا تعليق لطيف على (موطأ الإمام مالك بن أنس) رضي الله عنه على نمط ما علقته على (صحيح البخاري), المسمى: (بالتوشيح), وما علقته على (صحيح مسلم), المسمى: (بالديباج), وأوسع منهما قليلا, لخصته من شرحي الأكبر الذي جمع فأوعى, وعمد إلى الجفلى حين دعا, وقد سميت هذا التعليق :(تنوير الحوالك على موطأ مالك), والله أسأل أن يسلك بنا في الدنيا والآخرة أحسن المسالك.اهـ
59) وهو مطبوع متداول في طبعات يعوزها التحقيق
60) وله أيضا (تجريد أحاديث الموطأ), ذكره في (فهرست مؤلفاته)(ص25 رقم 151)
61) (شرح) للشيخ (بدر الدين محمد بن يحيى القرافي المالكي) المتوفى سنة 1008, ذكره (القادري) في (التقاط الدرر)(ص35), و(شجرة النور)(ص288)
62) (شرح) الشيخ (محمد سلطان القاري الهروي) الحنفي المتوفى سنة 1014هـ,سماه:(فتح المغطى شرح الموطأ) وهو على (رواية محمد بن الحسن).
63) (شرح) للشيخ (أحمد بن حسين بيري زاده) المتوفى سنة 1096هـ , و هو على رواية (محمد بن الحسن)
64) (شرح) العلامة (محمد بن عبد الزرقاني) المالكي المتوفى سنة 1122هـ, قال في (شجرة النور)(318): رزق فيه القبول. اهـ, وهو شرح بسيط في ثلاث مجلدات, فرغ من تأليفه سنة 1112هـ , استمد فيه كثيرا من (فتح الباري) للحافظ (ابن حجر), قال في مقدمته: أما بعد : فان العاجز الضعيف الفاني (محمد بن عبد الباقي بن يوسف الزرقاني) لما من الله عليه بقراءة كتاب (الموطأ) بالساحات الأزهرية, وكان الابتداء في عاشر جمادى الأولى سنة تسع بعد مائة وألف من الهجرة النبوية بعد ما هجر بمصر المحمية, حتى كاد لا يعرف ما هو, كتبت عليه ما أتاحه له ذو المنة والفضل, وإن لم أكن لذلك ولا لأقل منه بأهل, لأن شروحه وإن كثرت عزت, بحيث لا يوجد منها في بلادنا إلا ما قل, وجعلته وسطا لا بالقصير ولا بالطويل, وأتيت في ضبطه بما يشفي للقواصر مثلي الغليل, غير مبال بتكراره, كبعض التراجم لما علم من غالب حالنا من النسيان, ثم إني لا أبيعه بالبراءة من العيوب, بل هي كثيرة لا سيما لأهل هذا الزمان, لكني أعوذ بالله من حاسد يدفع بالصدر, فهذا لله لا لزيد ولا لعمرو... و حيث أطلقت لفظ ( الحافظ ) فمرادي ختام الحفاظ (ابن حجر العسقلاني), والله حسبي وعيه توكلت, وما شاء الله ولا قوة إلا بالله.اهـ وقال في آخره: وافق الفراغ من تسويده وقت أذان العصر في يوم الإثنين المبارك, حادي عشر ذي الحجة الحرام, سنة ثنتي عشرة بعد مائة وألف مضت من الهجرة النبوية, هجرة من له الشرف الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم, وعلى جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين والصحابة, والآل التابعين لهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين, ثم إنه لم يكن في خلدي قط أن أتعرض لذلك, لعلمي بالعجز عن الخوض في هذه المسالك، ولكن الله من فضله قد شاء ويسر لي ذلك، فللّه الحمد والشكر على ما هنالك، وعسى أن ينفع به نفعاً جماً، ويفتح به قلوباً غلفاً وأعيناً عمياً وآذاناً صمّاً، فرحم الله من نظر بعين الإنصاف إليه، ووقف فيه على خطأ فأطلعني عليه.اهـ
- طبع في المطبعة الكاستيلية سنة1280 هـ في (4) أجزاء, وفي مصر سنة 1310 هـ وبهامشه (سنن أبي داود السجستاني), وفي دار الكتب العلمية في (4) مجلدات 
65) (ختم الموطأ) للشيخ المحدث (عبد الله بن سالم البصري) منه نسخة بمكتبة الحرم المكي برقم المخطوط (6/3808)
66) - (شرح) للشيخ (علي بن أحمد الحريشي) الفاسي المتوفى سنة 1145هـ, ذكره (المرادي) في (سلك الدرر) فقال:( شرح الموطأ): في ثمانية مجلدات كبار.اهـ, و(القادري) أما (الكتاني) فقال في (فهرس الفهارس)(1/343),: له (شرح) على (الموطأ), في أسفار ثلاثة، هكذا كنا نسمع وهو الذي في ترجمته من (سلك الدرر), ووجدت الشيخ (صالح الفلاني) في (ثبته) الكبير وصفه بأنه في ثمان مجلدات ضخام، ... ومن العجيب ما في (تحفة المحبين والأحباب) للشيخ (أبي زيد عبد الرحمن بن عبد الكريم الأنصاري) المدني لما ترجم للمترجم قال : درس الموطأ بالمسجد النبوي, وحضرنا درسه، وله (شرح) عليه عظيم، وتوفي قبل إتمامه، وأتمه والدنا سنة 1142
67) (شرح) للشيخ (يعقوب بن عثمان الاسلامبولي الكماخي) المتوفى 1171هـ واسمه (المهيأ في كشف أسرار الموطأ) وهو على رواية (محمد)
68) (شرح) الشيخ (ولي الله الدهلوي الهندي) المتوفى سنة 1176هـ,وسماه:(المس  ى شرح الموطأ), وقد طبع قديما في دهلي 1293هـ,على هامش (المصفى) ثم سنة 1347هـ, ثم حديثا في مجلدين في دارالكتب العلمية 1983 
- قال في (اليانع الجني)(ص90) : رتب فيه أحاديث (الموطأ) ترتيبا يسهل تناوله، وترجم على كل حديث بما استنبط منه جماهير العلماء، وضم إلى ذلك من القرآن العظيم ما لا بد للفقيه من حفظه، ومن تفسيره ما لا بد من معرفته، واقتصر في كل باب على مذهب الشافعية و الحنفية، ولم يتعرض لمذهب غيرهما تسهيلا على حملته إلا في مواضع لنكت، وبين ما تعقب الائمة مالكا بإشارة لطيفة، حيث كان التعقب بحديث صريح صحيح، وذكر ما مست إليه الحاجة في معانيه اللغوية، أو الفقهية من شرح غريب، وضبط مشكل، وبيان علة الحكم وأقسامه، وتأويل الحديث عند الفريقين ونحو ذلك، وكتابه هذا جامع لعمدة أنواع هذا الباب مما أخذه من نصوص الكتاب، وما أثبته الأحاديث المستفيضة القوبة المروية في الأصول في كل باب، وما اتفق عليه جمهور الصحابة والتابعين، وما استنبطه مالك وتابعوه وجماعات من الفقهاء المحدثين اهـ
69) وله (شرح) آخر بالفارسية سماه: (المصفى) , شرح فيه (الموطأ) على ترتيبه في (المسوى) شرحا مفيدا للغاية ، طبع مرارا, قال (الحسني) في (معارف العوارف)(ص150) : صنفه على وجه الاجتهاد والتحقيق , وصححه وهذبه بعد وفاته صاحبه الشيخ (محمد أمين الولي اللاهي) , وفرغ من تهذيبه في سنة 1179هـ
70) (شرح) (لأحمد بن المكي السلاوي السدراتي المغربي) المتوفى سنة 1253هـ , سماه: (تقريب المسالك لموطا مالك), في مجلدين, ذكره (الزركلي)(1/260), منه نسخة في الخزانة العامة الرباط برقم (2319 د), واخرى بالزاوية الناصرية تمكروت برقم (1042) الثاني منه, و (2930) الرابع
71) (شرح) الشيخ (محمد زكرياء الكندهلوي) الهندي, المتوفى سنة 1402 هـ , وسماه:(أوجز المسالك) وقد طبع في دارالفكر في (15) مجلدا, ثم في دارالكتب العلمية 199 في (16) مجلدا بتحقيق (أيمن صالح شعبان), وفي دار القلم دمشق 1424باعتناء وتعليق تقي الدين الندوي في (17) مجلدا 
72) (شرح) للشيخ (عبد الحي بن محمد عبد الحليم اللكنوي الهندي) المتوفى سنة 1304 على رواية (محمد بن الحسن الشيباني) سماه: (التعليق الممجد على موطأ الإمام محمد), وهو مطبوع في (3) مجلدات في دارالقلم بسوريا .
73) (شرح) للشيخ (يعقوب بن أبي يوسف البياني اللاهوري) سماه: (المصفى شرح الموطأ)
74) (شرح) الشيخ (سلام الله بن شيخ الإسلام البخاري الدهلوي) سماه: (المحلى شرح الموطأ)
75) (شرح) للشيخ (صبغة الله بن محمد غوث الشافعي المدارسي)
76) وشرح جزءا من أجزاء ( الموطأ) القاضي (بشير الدين العثماني القنوجي)
77) وشرحه أيضا بالأردية الشيخ (وحيد الزمان اللكنهوي) ذكر كل ذلك (الحسني) في (معارف العوارف)(ص 150)
78) (تقييد) للشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن المدني جنون المغربي) المتوفى سنة 1302هـ , سماه: (التعليق الفاتح), ذكره (ابن الماحي) في (معجم المطبوعات)(ص35), طبع على الحجر في فاس في مطبعة العربي الأزرق سنة 1311هـ جزآن في (794) صفحة.
79) (ختم الموطأ) للشيخ أبي الفضل جعفر بن إدريس الحسني الإدريسي الكتاني) المتوفى سنة 1323هـ, ذكره (ابن الماحي)(ص296)
80) (تقييد) مختصر للشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد التهامي كنون الإدريسي المغربي) المتوفى سنة 1331هـ سماه: (أقرب المسالك إلى موطأ الإمام مالك), طبع بوزارة الأوقاف بالمغرب 1408هـ
81) (تعليق) للشيخ (أحمد بن قاسم جسوس الرباطي) المتوفى سنة 1331 هـ, ذكره في (أعلام العدوتين)(2/40)
82) (ختم الموطأ) للشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن جعفر الحسني الإدريسي الكتاني) المتوفى سنة 1341هـ, ذكره (ابن الماحي)(ص300)
83) (تقييد) عليه للشيخ (المكي محمد بن علي بن عبد الرحمن البطاوري الحسني الرباطي) المتوفى سنة 1355هـ, ذكره (ابن سودة)(ص81 ) و(ابن الماحي)(ص35)
84) (تعليق على الموطأ) للشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن إدريس العلوي الإسماعيلي) المتوفى سنة 1367هـ , ذكره (ابن الماحي) (ص247) و (ابن سودة)(ص131) وقال: وقف فيه قرب الزكاة يخرج في مجلد.
85) (حواشي على الزرقاني على الموطأ) (لأبي عبد الله محمد المدني بن الغازي بن الحُسِْني الرباطي) المتوفى سنة 1378هـ , سماه: (التمحيص لأحاديث التلخيص), ذكره (ابن الماحي) في (معجمه)(ص70)
86) وانتخبه الإمام (أبو سليمان حمد بن محمد الخطابي البستي) المتوفى سنة 388 هـ
87) ولخصه (الحافظ أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن خلف المعافري القروي القابسي) المتوفى سنة 403هـ, وهو المشهور (بملخص الموطأ)
88) وللإمام (مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري) صاحب (الصحيح) تأليف في شيوخ (مالك)
89) وللشيخ (أبي عبد الله محمد بن يحيى بن الحذاء) المالكي كتاب (التعريف برجال الموطأ) أربعة أسفار, ذكره (ابن خير)(151) يأتي برقم (1433), طبع مؤخرا في وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية المغرب في (3) أجزاء بتحقيق (.............) 
90) والحافظ محدث الأندلس (محمد بن أحمد بن مفرج الأموي), مولاهم القرطبي المتوفى سنة 380هـ
91) و(أبو عمر الطليطلي)
92) و(لأبي بكر محمد بن عبد الرحيم البرقي) المتوفى سنة 249 هـ كتاب في رجال (الموطأ), ذكره (ابن خير)(150)
93) وكذا (لأبي عمر أحمد بن محمدالطلمنكي) المتوفى سنة 429 هـ, ذكره (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/86)
94) وللحافظ (جلال الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر السيوطي) كتاب (إسعاف المبطأ في رجال الموطأ), طبع في ) حيدر آباد الهند سنة 1320 , وفي دهلي الهند مع كتاب (سنن ابن ماجة), وطبع عدة طبعات بذيل (الموطأ), ومفردا في دار الهجرة ,سوريا بتحقيق (موفق فوزي جبر), وعدد رجاله (392)
95) وللشيخ (أبي علي عمر بن علي بن الزهراء الورياغلي) الفاسي المتوفى بعد سنة 710هـ كتاب : (ترتيب المسالك لرواة موطا مالك), منه نسخة في مكتبة جامع ابن يوسف مراكش برقم (476)
96) وللحافظ (أبي القاسم خلف بن عبد الملك ابن بشكوال الاندلسي) المتوفى سنة 523 هـ (جزء) لطيف ذكر فيه من روى (الموطأ) عن (مالك), ذكره في (شجرة النور الزكية)(ص154)
97) وللحافظ (أبي محمد هبة الله بن أحمد بن الأكفاني) المتوفى سنة 524 هـ كتاب: (تسمية رواة الموطأ عن مالك), ذكره (الروداني) في (صلة الخلف)(ص150), ونقل منه (ابن ناصر الدين) في كتابه الآتي
98) (إتحاف السالك برواة الموطأ عن الإمام مالك) للحافظ (ابن ناصر الدين الدمشقي) المتوفى سنة 840هـ, قال (الكتاني) في (فهرس الفهارس)(2/676): في مقدار عشر كراريس أوصلهم إلى (83) راوياً عنه، وقفت على نسخة منه بخط (محمد بن عبد الله الخيضري) راويه عن مؤلفه, في مكتبة زاوية الشيخ الدردير بمصر, طبع في دارالكتب العلمية 1415 هـ بتحقيق (سيد كسروي), ثم في مصر بتحقيق (نشأت بن كمال), وعددهم عنده (79) رجلا, ذكره في (صلة الخلف)(ص168) باسم: (تسمية من روى الموطأ عن مالك)
99) وللشيخ (إدريس بن عبد العلي النكرامي) الهندي كتاب: (القول المسدد في رواة موطأ الإمام محمد), ذكره (الحسني) في (معارفه) (ص160), وهو مخطوط
100) وممن ألف في شرح غريبه (محمد بن عبد الرحيم بن أبي زرعة البرقي) المتوفى سنة 249هـ
101) (تفسير غريب الموطأ) (لأحمد بن عمران بن سلامة الأخفش المعروف بالالهاني), ذكره (ابن خير)(147), و(ابن حجر)(1760), (صلة الخلف)(ص169)
102) و(أبو القاسم العثماني المصري)
103) (تفسير غريب الموطأ) (لأصبغ بن الفرج), وسماه في (شجرة النور)(ص66) : (تفسير حديث الموطأ)
104) وللقاضي (أبي بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن السليم الشذوني) المتوفى سنة 367 هـ كتاب: (التوصيل مما ليس في الموطأ)
105) و(لأبي الحسن بن أبي طالب العابر) كتاب (الموطأ), ذكره (عياض), وسماه (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/86): (موطأ الموطأ)
106) (شرح) (ليحيى بن يزيد) المسمى(بالمغرب), ذكره (عياض)
107) وللشيخ (أبى محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن سعيد بن يربوع الإشبيلي) المتوفى سنة 522 هـ كتاب: (تاج الحلية وسراج البغية) في تعليل جميع آثار (الموطآت), ذكره عياض, و(ابن خير)(347)
108) وألف القاضي (أبو إسحاق إسماعيل بن إسحاق بن إسماعيل المالكي) قاضي بغداد المتوفى سنة 282 هـ (مسند الموطأ) على رجاله إلى (مالك بن أنس) من موطآت مالك وسائر حديثه
109) وله أيضا (شواهد الموطأ), ذكره (عياض), وذكر (الزركلي)(1/310) أنه في عشر مجلدات 
110) وممن ألف (مسند الموطأ) الإمام الحافظ محدث الأندلس (أبو محمد قاسم بن أصبغ القرطبي) المتوفى سنة 340 هـ
111) و(لأبي القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن محمد الغافقي الجوهري المصري) المتوفى سنة 385 هـ (مسند الموطأ), ذكره (ابن خير)(144), طبع في دارالغرب الاسلامي 1994 بتحقيق (لطفي بن محمد الصغير) و(طه بوسريح), عدد احاديثه (... ) حديثا
112) وله أيضا كتاب (مسند ما ليس في الموطأ)
113) وللحافظ (أبي ذر عبد بن أحمد بن محمد الأنصاري الخراساني الهروي المالكي) المتوفى سنة 334هـ (مسند الموطأت), ذكره (عياض) و(ابن خير)(143)
114) وألف (مسند الموطأ) أيضا (أبو الحسن علي بن حبيب السجلماسي), ذكره (عياض)
115) ومثله (للمطرز), ذكره (عياض), ولعله (المطرزي) (محمد بن عبد الواحد, أبو عمر الزاهد الحنبلي), المطرزي, غلام ثعلب, المتوفى سنة 345 , قال (ياقوت): كانت صناعة (أبي عمر الزاهد) التطريز فنسب إليها
116) و(أحمد بن سدّاد الفارسي)
117) والإمام الحافظ القاضي (أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن مفرج الأموي القرطبي) المتوفى سنة 380هـ
118) الإمام الحافظ (أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن زياد بن الأعرابي البصري) المتوفى سنة 340هـ
119) و(أبو بكر أحمد بن سعيد بن موضح الأخميني), ذكره (عياض)
120) وألف (مسند الموطأ) رواية القعنبي (أبو عمرو بن خضر الطليطلي), ذكره (عياض)
121) و(أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن نصر السرقسطي) المتوفى سنة 287 هـ, ذكره (عياض)
122) و(لأبي عمر أحمد بن خالد بن يزيد القرطبي) المعروف (بابن الجباب) المتوفى سنة 322هـ : (مسند حديث الموطأ), ذكره (ابن خير)(142)
123) وللحافظ محدث الشام (أبي الحسن أحمد بن عمير بن يوسف بن موسى بن جوصا) المتوفى سنة 320هـ, (جمع الموطأ) من رواية ابن وهب و ابن القاسم, ذكره (عياض) وقال أيضا: ورأيت ببرقة جمعاً من رواية يحيى الأندلسي, وأبي مصعب, اهـ, و ذكره (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/87)
124) و(لأبي بكر بن ثابت الخطيب البغدادي) كتاب ( أطراف الموطأ), ذكره (عياض), قال (الذهبي) في 0السير)(8/86): وعمل (الخطيب) أطراف (الموطأ)
125) (أطراف الموطأ) (لأبي العباس أحمد بن طاهر بن علي الأنصاري الداني) االمتوفى سنة 532 هـ, قال في (تكملة الصلة)(1/44): له تصنيف على (الموطأ) سماه كتاب (الإيماء) ضاهى به كتاب: (أطراف الصحيحين) لابي مسعود الدمشقي), وعرض على شيخه (أبي علي الصدفي) فاسنحسنه, وأمر ببسطه, فزاد فيه .اهـ, طبع في دار المعارف الرياض بتحقيق الشيخ (رضا بن خالد الجزائري) في (5) مجلدات
126) وألف الحافظ (أبو الحسن الدراقطني) كتاب (اختلاف الموطأت), طبع في مصر بتحقيق (محمد زاهد الكوثري) في 32 صفحة, ثم في المكتبة الأزهرية للتراث مصر 1419هـ , وذكر ضمن تصانيفه أيضا: (اختلاف الموطآت), ولعله نفس الكتاب
127) وله ايضا : (أطراف مراسيل موطأ مالك) , ذكره (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/52), و وصفه بأنه (جزء) كبير, وقال: شفى وبين
128) وله (أطراف موطأ الإمام مالك), ذكره في (السير)(8/86), ذكره (الذهبي) في (السير)(8/77) قال: وفي (الموطأ) عدة مراسيل أيضا عن الزهري، ويحيى الانصاري وهشام بن عروة, عمل الامام الدارقطني أطراف (1) جميع ذلك في (جزء).اهـ
129) وكذا (أبو الوليد الباجي), ذكره (عياض)
130) وللحافظ (ابن عبد البر النمري) كتاب (التقصي في مسند حديث الموطأ ومرسله) وسماه: أيضا : (التجريد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد), ألفه بعد كتابه (التمهيد), ونبه فيه على اختلاف الرواة فيما أرسلوه أو وصلوه, و ذكر في آخره بابا فيما لم يذكر في (رواية يحيى) من الأحاديث المرفوعة مما ذكره غيره, ياتي ذكره, طبع في دارالكتب العلمية عن طبعة القدسي بدون تحقيق, وهو في حاجة إليه, وفد ذكره (ابن خير)(135) و(141) 
131) و(لأبي عمر) أيضا كتاب في (حديث مالكخارج (الموطأ)
132) و(لأبي عبد الله أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عيشون الطليطلي) المتوفى سنة 341 هـ كتاب ( توجيه الموطأ), ذكره (عياض)
133) وكتاب (السافر عن آثار الموطأ) (لحازم بن محمد بن حازم) في أربعين جزءاً, ذكره (عياض)
134) وللحافظ (أبي محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن يربوع الشنتريني ثم الإشبيلي), نزيل قرطبة المتوفى سمة 522هـ كتاب في الكلام على أسانيده سماه: (تاج الحلية وسراج البغية), ذكره (عياض)
135) وألف (حديث مالك) الإمام المقرئ مسند أصبهان (أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد الأصبهاني القباب) المتوفى سنة 370هـ, ذكره (عياض).
136) وألف (مسند حديث مالك) (أبو عبد الرحمان النسائي) صاحب (السنن)
137) وكذا الحافظ (أبو أحمد بن عدي الجرجاني) صاحب (الكامل)
138) و(أحمد بن إبراهيم بن جامع البكري)
139) والإمام الحافظ (أبو بكر محمد بن بشار العبدي البصري) الملقب (ببندار) المتوفى سنة 252هـ
140) والإمام الحافظ (أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن زياد بن الأعرابي البصري) المتوفى سنة 340هـ
141) و أبو عثمان سعيد بن عفير رالأنصاري المتوفى سنة 226هـ
142) و(أبو عبد الله السراج النيسابوري)
143) والحافظ العلامة (أبو بكر عبد الله بن زياد بن واصل النيسابوري) الفقيه الشافعي صاحب التصانيف المتوفى سنة 324هـ
144) والعلامة المفتي ذو الفنون (أبو العرب محمد بن أحمد بن تميم بن تمام المغربي الإفريقي) المتوفى سنة 333هـ
145) والحافظ العالم شيخ العراق (أبو حفص عمر بن أحمد البغدادي الواعظ) المتوفى سنة 385هـ
146) و(عبد العزيز بن سلمة)
147) و(أبو القاسمالحافظ الأندلسي)
148) والحافظ (أبو عمر بن عبد البر الأندلسي)
149) والقاضي (محمد بن أحمد بن مفرج الأموي القرطبي) المالكي المتوفى سنة 380هـ
150) و(أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عيشون الطليطلي) المتوفى سنة 341هـ
151) وألف (أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن محمد الغافقي الجوهري) أيضاً (مسند حديث مالك خارج الموطأ)
152) و(أبو بكر محمد بن عيسى الحضرمي)
153) والإمام الحافظ (أبو محمد عبد الغني بن سعيد الأزدي المصري) صاحب كتاب (المؤتلف والمختلف) المتوفى سنة 409هـ
154) والإمام الحافظ (أبو الفضل أحمد بن أبي عمران الهروي الصرام) شيخ الحرم المتوفى سنة 339هـ
155) والحافظ (أبو الحسن الدار قطني)
156) وألف (غريب حديث مالك) الإمام (أبو محمد دعلج بن أحمد بن دعلج السجستاني ثم البغدادي) المتوفى سنة 351 هـ
157) والإمام (أبو محمد عبد الله بن علي بن الجارود النيسابوري) صاحب (المنتقى في السنن) المتوفى سنة 307 هـ
158) والحافظ (قاسم بن أصبغ البيَّاني الأندلسي)
159) والحافظ (أبو الحسن الدارقطني), قال (ابن عبد الهادي):هو كتاب ضخم, طبع
160) وله أيضا (تأليف)في الأحاديث التي خولف فيها مالك, ذكره (ابن خير)(275), منه نسخة ناقصة الآخر في المكتبة الظاهرية في مجموع برقم (63 /21 ق255 أ/267 ب)
161) والحافظ (أبو القاسم سليمان بن أحمد الطبراني)
162) و(لأبي القاسم بن عساكر الدمشقي)، وهو في عشرة أجزاء
163) (غرائب حديث الإمام مالك بن أنس) للإمام الحافظ (أبي الحسين محمد بن المظفر البزاز) المتوفى سنة 379 هـ , طبع في دارالسلف بالرياض 1418هــ, بتحقيق (أبي عبد الله الباري رضا بن خالد الجزائري), وعدد احاديثه (1484) حديثا
164) وله أيضا كتاب ( فيما وصله مالك مما ليس في الموطأ)
165) و(لعلي بن محمد الحصار الفاسي) المتوفى سنة 611 كتاب: (تقريب المدارك في وصل المقطوع من حديث مالك), ذكره في (الذيل والتكملة)(1/8/210)
166) وللشيخ (أحمد بن الصديق الغماري) المتوفى سنة 1380 هـ كتاب: (البيان والتفصيل لما في الموطا من البلاغات والمراسيل), ذكره في (ثبته) الكبير المسمى: (البحر العميق)(1/39)
167) وألف ( مسند حديث مالك) الشيخ الحافظ (أبو سليمان محمد بن عبد الله بن زبر الربعي), المتوفى سنة 379هـ
168) و (أسامة بن علي بن زيد المصري)
169) والإمام الحافظ (أبو موسى هارون بن عبد الله بن مروان البغدادي التاجر البزاز) الملقب (بالحمال), المتوفى سنة 243هـ
170) و(أبو نعيم الجيلي القلانسي), ذكر كل هؤلاء عياض
171) وللشيخ (أبي عمرو أحمد بن خالد بن القرطبي) يعرف (بابن الجباب) المتوفى سنة 332هـ, ذكره في (الديباج)(1/34)
172) وكذا (لأبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن عيشون الطليطلي), ذكره في (الديباج المذهب)(1/254)
173) و(لأبي سعيد عمران بن عبد ربه المعافري الأندلسي) المعروف (بالدباغ), عمل في (دلائل أبي محمد الأصيلي), وتأليفه على أبواب (الموطأ), وقفت عليه, قاله القاضي (عياض) في (ترتيب المدارك)
174) (ذكر من روى الموطأ عن مالك) جزآن للحافظ (ابن بشكوال) ذكره (الذهبي) في (سير أعلام النبلاء)(21/141)
175) وللحافظ (ابن حجر)كتاب (ثنائيات الموطأ), ذكره (السخاوي) في (الجواهر والدرر)(2/668) قال: من انتقائه, وعدة أحاديثها (122) حديثا, وذكره أيضا (السيوطي) في (نظم العقيان)
176) وله أيضا (زيادات بعض الموطأت على بعض), ذكره (السخاوي) في (الجواهر والدرر)(2/668)
177) وللشيخ (عبد الرحمن بن أحمد القصير الغرناطي) يعرف بـ: () المتوفى سنة 575 هـ, (اختصار الموطأ), ذكره في (شجرة النور)(ص154)
178) وللشيخ (محمد بن سليمة اليونسي) المتوفى سنة 1354 هـ (اختصار الموطأ) مطول, وموجز, ذكره صاحب (بلاد شنقيط)(ص601)
179) وللشيخ (محمد الباقر بن محمد الكتاني) المغربي المتوفى سنة 1384 هـ كتاب: (اختصار الموطأ), ذكره (محمد حمزة لكتاني) في (منطق الاواني)( ص179)  
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

----------


## محماس بن داود

فائدة : ومن (الموطأت) المصنفة غير (موطأ مالك) : 
1- (الموطأ) (لإبراهيم بن محمد بن أبى يحيى الأسلمى) وهو متروك متهم بالكذب, قال (ابن عدي) في (الكامل): له كتاب (الموطأ)، أضعاف (موطأ مالك)
2- (الموطأ) للحافظ (ابن أبي ذئب) المتوفى سنة 159, قال الخطيب في (الجامع)(1870): كان ابن ابي ذئب صنف (موطأ), فلم يخرج 
3- (الموطأ) للحافظ (عبدالله بن وهب المصري), وهما (صغير) و(كبير), فأما الصغير) فقد طبع بمكتبة العلوم والحكم الرياض في مجلدين, الأول بتحقيق (محمد الأمين الحسين الشنقيطي) , والثاني بتحقيق والده الشيخ (لحسين الشنقيطي), وعدد أحاديثه (....), وأما (الكبير) فقد قال (الذهبي) في (السير)(9/225): (موطأ ابن وهب) كبير لم أره .اهـ
4- (الموطأ) للحافظ (أبي محمد عبدان بن محمد بن عيسى المروزي) المعروف (بعبدان) المتوفى سنة 293هـ, ذكره (الذهبي) في (سير الأعلام)(14/13) 
= = = = = = = = = = = = =
مواد التحميل:
الموطأ / موافق للمطبوع / وورد
الموطا/ ط جمعية المكنز الإسلامي / بدف
موطأ مالك ـ رواية يحيى بن يحيى الليثي / ط الغرب الغسلامي تحقيق بشار عواد معروف / رابط1 /
موطأ مالك ـ رواية أبي مصعب الزهري / رابط1 / 
الموطأ/ ط مؤسسة زايد آل نهيان للأعمال الخيرية والإنسانية / كتاب إلكتروني
الموطأ / برواياته الثمانية بزياداتها وإختلاف ألفاظها / ط مجموعة الفرقان التجارية 1424/ / تحقيق الهلالي/ 5مجلدات/ بدف
الموطأ/ ط بيت الأفكار الدولية لعام 2004 جمعت الروايات المطبوعة / اعتنى به حسان عبد المنان / بدف
الموطا /وبذيله اسعاف المبطأ برجالالموطأللسيوطي / ط دار الكتاب العربي/ بدف
الموطأ/ رواية محمد بن الحسن الشيباني / بدف
موسوعة موطأ مالك / التمهيد / والاستذكار لابن عبد البر/ القبس لابن العربي/ تحقيق التركي / 25 مجلد
الموطأ/ مخطوط المكتبة الأزهرية / رقم 1000059: /عدد الأوراق 219: / اعتمدها التركي مع النسخة التونسية في تحقيق موطأ القعنبي
الموطأ/ مخطوط دار الكتب المصرية / رقم حديث 644. مايكروفلم 33690 / من أول كتاب وقوت الصلاة حتى كتاب ميراث أهل الملل، وسقط منها كتابى الجهاد والأيمان والنذور.
اختلاف الموطأت للدراقطني / وورد / رابط1 / رابط 2
رسالة في وصل البلاغات الأربعة في الموطأ لابن الصلاح / وورد
التقصي في مسند حديث الموطأ ومرسله ابن عبد البر النمري / ط القدسي تصوير دار الكتب العلمية / بدف

أطراف أحاديث الموطا للداني / مخطوط / عدد الأوراق: 
279
مشكلات موطأ مالك بن أنس / موافق للمطبوع / وورد / رابط1 / رابط2

تفسير غريب الموطأ لابن حبيب / ط مكتبة العبيكان الرياض 1421هـ / تحقيق العثيمين / بدف

المنتقى شرح الموطا لأبي الوليد الباجي / وورد


التمهيد لما في الموطأ من المعاني والأسانيد / موافق للمطبوع / وورد


*التمهيد لأبي عمر بن عبد البر / طبعة وزارة الاوقاف الاسلامية المغربية* / بدف

الاستذكارلجامع لمذاهب فقهاء الأمصار لابن عبد البر / موافق للمطبوع / وورد / رابط 1 / رابط 2


الاستذكارلجامع لمذاهب فقهاء الأمصار لابن عبد البر تحقيق عبدالمعطي قلعجي / رابط1

جوامع أنوار المنتقى والإستذكار لابن زرقون / الجزء الثالث / مخطوطالأزهرية مصر/ رقم النسخة 313590 : / عدد الأوراق: 284 ورقة

القبس في شرح الموطأ لابن العربي/ وورد

القبس شرح الموطا لابن العربي/ ط في دارالغرب الإسلامي بيروت / بدف

شرح الموطا للزرقاني / موافق للمطبوع / وورد 

ترتيب المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك لابن العربي/ ط دار الغرب الإسلامي / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8 

أوجز المسالك شرح موطا مالك للكندهلوي/ ط دار القلم دمشق 1424باعتناء وتعليق تقي الدين الندوي/ 17 مجلدا / بدف

اتحاف السالك برواة الموطأ عن مالك / لابن ناصرالدين الدمشقي / عدد الأوراق : 78

مجرد أسماء الرواة عن الإمام مالك ليحيى بن عبد الله أبو الحسين العطار / كتبة أحمد الثالث - استانبول - مجموع رقم: 624 / عدد الأوراق:19

تزيين الممالك بمناقب الامام مالك للسيوطي/ وورد

تزيين الممالك بمناقب الامام مالك للسيوطي/مخطوط المكتبة الأزهرية /عدد الأوراق29

----------


## أبووليد وليد

السلام عليكم ىورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الكرام بارك الله فيكم وزادكم الله حرصا على أخذ العلم وتبليغه.

----------


## ضياء الدين

أحتاج كتاب إتحاف السالك لابن ناصر الدين وورد وبي دي إف ، وبحسب علمي له طبعتان ، فحبذا لو رفعهما أحد إخواننا الفضلاء .

----------


## أبومروة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله فكرة جيدة موصولة 
على الرابط التالي للفائدة: http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?p=203823 
نفع الله بكم

----------


## لا تصالح

> ترتيب المسالك في شرح موطأ مالك لابن العربي/ ط دار الغرب الإسلامي / 1 / 2 / 3 / 4 / 5 / 6 / 7 / 8


ارجو ممن يملك الجزء السادس من هذا الكتاب اعادة رفعه لان الرابط في الاعلى لا يعمل وجزاكم الله كل خير .

----------


## جمعه الدهشان

مشكوووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووو  ووووووور

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

للدكتور عبد الرحمن بن سليمان العثيمين كلاماً مطول حول شروح الموطأ جاء في ما يقارب التسعين صفحة في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب (تفسير غريب الموطأ) لعبد الملك بن حبيب الاندلسي رحمه الله وقد سرد ذكر 130 كتاب ألفت في شرح الموطأ فجزاه الله كل خير على وبارك فيه وفي جهده

----------


## أحمد ياسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه أول مشاركة لي إخواني الكرام

أضع فيها بين أيديكم ، شرحا مميزا لموطأ مالك رحمه الله ، يلقيه الشيخ سعيد الكملي حفظه الله بمسجد السنة بالرباط ، والشيخ هو أحد تلامذة محمد الحسن الددو حفظه الله ، وخاله الشيخ محمد سالم ولد عبد الودود رحمه الله رحمة واسعة
وسبق أن حضر للشيخ عطية سالم عدة دروس بالسعودية كذلك

وغيرهم من أهل العلم حفظهم الله ورحم أمواتهم

الدرس الأول
http://ia360701.us.archive.org/0/ite...urouss/001.mp3
الدرس التاني (نسيت حذف موسيقى الجينيريك من آخر المقطع )ـ
http://ia360701.us.archive.org/0/ite...urouss/002.mp3
الدرس الثالث
http://ia360704.us.archive.org/20/it...uwata2/003.mp3
الدرس الرابع
http://ia360700.us.archive.org/2/ite...uwata2/004.mp3

لمن يود التعرف على الشيخ الكريم ، فليتفضل بزيارة قناتي على اليوتوب
http://*******.com/ahmedyacine

شكر الله لكم حرصكم وحبكم للعلم وأهله
والسلام عليكم

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

